# MECA Hayward, CA May 1st



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sound Innovations 
Location 30872 Huntwood Avenue #2, 94544 
Contact 510-471-9062 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 


SQ, SPL, SPL Drive-by, RTA, Install judging all being offered.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a show within 30 mins of my house? OMG! i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO there!

lol

but oh wait, its may day, maybe i should take it off to honor my communist brothers back in the homeland


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> a show within 30 mins of my house? OMG! i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO there!
> 
> lol
> 
> but oh wait, its may day, maybe i should take it off to honor my communist brothers back in the homeland


You should definitely take the day off to honor your communist brothers  

Maybe I will win something if you do 

Definitely looking forward to the event. I bought a new air freshener specifically for the occasion


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Aubrey, Do you have a flier of any type for the Hayward event? I want to invite the acurazine.com guys to participate...if not, I'll put something together with your approval.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there. Hate that I missed the show this past weekend down in Fresno. See you guys in a few weeks.

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I will be there with bells on supporting my new speaker line Hybrid. Scott Buwalda and I talked for a while today and running Hybrid speakers in my car just fit. So it was fun running Morel but when the company doesn't do what they promise and can't even return phone calls to one of their long time supporters, well its time to go to a company that supports the competitors and will actually do what they say.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I bought a new air freshener specifically for the occasion


I thought I was the only one catching crap for having a stinky car.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JBishop said:


> I will be there with bells on supporting my new speaker line Hybrid. Scott Buwalda and I talked for a while today and running Hybrid speakers in my car just fit. So it was fun running Morel but when the company doesn't do what they promise and can't even return phone calls to one of their long time supporters, well its time to go to a company that supports the competitors and will actually do what they say.


Scott will definitely go above and beyond the call of duty for you.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice move Jim.....now I'm gonna feel bad when I beat you  j/k Let me know if you need anything...I'm here 

You've got all the support you are gonna need Mr. Bishop


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i plan to spread the word to other car clubs too, so yeah see if we can get a flier out 

mike, you will ALWAYS be one step behind, i am DONE with the air freshener mod! i am now onto: NEW TIRE SHINE SPRAY!!! 

mwuahhahahahaha


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Smart move Jim. Scott B. is a stand up guy and his customer/competitor support is top notch! Looking forward to hearing your car with the new setup in Hayward.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

cool....another competitor to rep Hybrid Audio Technologies products.....glad to see more MECA guys running our gear


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

If you havent seen this shops work, your missing out.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Should be there.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Should be? I would hope that you'll be there. This show is pretty close to where you live isn't it?

Got some more tuning/tweaking done on my car. Hope you get those new drivers dialed in in time Jim. Actually, maybe it would be best if you didn't get them dialed in. LOL!  See you there.

Zach


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Who's coming?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I suppose I'll drag my tail down... it's about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there as we discussed Aubrey. I'm planning on coming down after work on Friday. 

Zach


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> cool....another competitor to rep Hybrid Audio Technologies products.....glad to see more MECA guys running our gear


Well if scott wants to replace my two sets of Dyn 172's with L8's I'll have all hybrid 

My first show will be in San Diego on the 23rd of May with my newly installed L4's and L1 Pro SE's. I'm going to try and pop in to the hayward show, but I'm not sure if I can get the time off


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can make it out to the Hayward show, shoot me a text or call me. I'll PM you my number. It would be cool to put a face with another forum name.

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well got my car converted back to street and guess what it still images and stages like it use to. In fact my height and width gained 3 inches. So wow a street car that will give you guys fits. Vince and Scott your mine. LOL. Right now I am trying to find two 10 in subs mine are bad and I don't know what I am going to do by the show.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cool deal Jim....good luck at the next show


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jim B, I am coming but not competing. I have 2 10" Dayton HF's you can listen too, and my box is an easy swap if you want to throw it in your trunk for some low end at judging time. Not an ideal solution, but I am offering, and they are in the optimum sealed enclosure for the speakers....just throwing it out there is all.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

close enough for me to stop on by...
see u guys there.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Awe man, I'll be on a tight schedule that weekend. I'll try my best to make it out.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Well got my car converted back to street and guess what it still images and stages like it use to. In fact my height and width gained 3 inches. So wow a street car that will give you guys fits. Vince and Scott your mine. LOL. Right now I am trying to find two 10 in subs mine are bad and I don't know what I am going to do by the show.


Jim,
You still need subs? I can help you out brother! 
How much power you running to your subs?
email me directly.
[email protected]
peace!
Vince


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vince I am still looking I am trying to comeup the day before if I can find a place to stay so we can play around at your shop. 
See ya 
Jim


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I was screwed up until a few hours ago. One of my speakers went bad on me, but through a collection of efforts I am being sent a new speaker via Fed-Ex before I leave tomorrow. 

Will anyone be at the show that can bring a multimeter for me to use? I will be doing some on site level matching before the show and could really use a MM to help me out. If not I will do things the old fashioned way...by ear...lol

See everyone there!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Well I was screwed up until a few hours ago. One of my speakers went bad on me, but through a collection of efforts I am being sent a new speaker via Fed-Ex before I leave tomorrow.
> 
> Will anyone be at the show that can bring a multimeter for me to use? I will be doing some on site level matching before the show and could really use a MM to help me out. If not I will do things the old fashioned way...by ear...lol
> 
> See everyone there!


We'll have one for you to use brother! We're planning to get there between 9-9:30. Look for the 06 Scion xA or the Black Hemi Charger and ask for Vinny or Scott! We got you!
Peace
gf


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Vince! I look forward to meeting you. I wanted to come to your SQ summit so bad, but just couldn't make it...anyhow, thanks for the help..see you all Saturday!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

godfathr said:


> We'll have one for you to use brother! We're planning to get there between 9-9:30. Look for the 06 Scion xA or the Black Hemi Charger and ask for Vinny or Scott! We got you!
> Peace
> gf


Vince, can't you drive a car that's a little easier to spot than the Scion? That thing kinda blends in don't you think? :laugh: See you tomorrow bro!

Zach


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Photos from the show... had to leave early to get to work. 

MobileMe Gallery

Good to meet all of you!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Some amazing installs, if they sound as good as they looks this should be on helluva comps.

Ok pure sex!!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

had a GREAT TIME! finally, a show i can make to with 30 mins of driving! haha, the turn out was great, and Ernie, junior and the crew at SI put on a fantastic event! and everytime i see your cars there, its just like eye candy...like i always said, your style and work is basically what i personally would love to do, if i had more skill, talent, time and budget hahaha prolly more of the former two 

i cant wait for more shows to come to the immediate bay area. and i think a few are in the works for later in the summer thats within 10 mins from my house woo hoo!

a lot of great cars showed up, and i wanna say a special congrats to Mike Little  as soon as i sat in your car today, i knew the game was over for me haha. it really shows what a great amount of dedication, better placement of of drivers, and expert tuning can do  and i think your car will only get better from here on out. For Vince and the crew at Audioexperts who totally upgraded the front end of the install from my old version, wow,awesome job! after seeing it and hearing it, i definetly learned alot of stuff that i can apply to future installs.

also great seeing Steve aka whiterabbit make it after a long hiatus, though as soon as you rolled in i knew my streak for taking best in show install was over hehe..hope you can make it to more comps, so we get more SJ guys out there.

David (gymrat) man, that is some insane dedication to drive through the night from vegas up to here...lol i was surpirsed to not find oyu slouched over in your car sleeping during the day.

Also want to thank Bill, Zach, and Greg for their judging, i think it was very fair and consistent, i can tell with each show, the judging is improving. 

lastly,i want to give myself a pat on the back for competing in SPL haha...i acutally was completely blown away, a single IDQ10 in my wagon, spare tire well install, manage to pull a 129.9 db in MECA spl...haha i was just floored when i saw it...that means in IDBL or DB drag, i probably would have broken 130 hahaha...sorry Greg or ripping the Phat 10 awards from ya...but i did it to try and win best of best of show...but in the end...i guess that was a moot point hehehe...

i have to say this is probably the most enjoyable show i have had ever, in california. the combination of being on famaliar grounds, beautiful weather, and hanging out with a great bunch of folks...just perfect.

okay, now have to make up for being gone for two weekends in a row and put in some quality time with the wife


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Bing, You beat me to the punch  I thought I won because I finally got the right air freshener and shined my wheels real good, that's what it is al about isn't it???...

I to have to thank Vince, Scott, and Paco of Audio Xperts in Vacaville for all the work they did modeling/tuning the mid enclosures, adding more accoustical treatment then i thought could possibly fit into my car, working hours experimenting with speaker placement, and creating some cool stealth mid and tweet covers (now I have the best of both worlds, stealth trunk install by Bing and stealth front end install by Audio Xperts). I also want to thank Jim Bishop for the time he spent listening to my system and offering suggestions (although he wouldn't share the secrets of using sand and dirt as accoustical treatment materials)

The events are getting better and better. It's great to see the number of people coming out and the willingness of seasoned veterans to share "some" of their hard earned wisdom.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yesterday was a great show. Thanks to everyone who came out. It's great to see all of the familiar faces at these shows. I'm also very happy to keep seeing more new faces at every show! Steve (Whiterabbit) it was really good to see you buddy. It had been far too long.

Mike, congratulations man. Your car is sounding simply amazing! All the hard work and long hours are really paying off in a major way! If I can ever get close to the amount of stage depth you have I'll be happy.

I'd like to thank Scott and Bing for the tuning help they gave me this weekend. The car is still far from perfect, but it's starting to get there I think. Thanks again to Bing and his wife for giving me a place to crash Friday night. I really appreciated that bro.

Special thanks go out to the crew at Sound Innovations for hosting us! You guys have an amazing shop and the quality of work you produce is TOP NOTCH!! I'd also like to send a special thanks out to Aubrey for organizing and running another MECA event in NorCal. This one ran even smoother than Santa Rosa. 

I hope to see all you guys in Sacramento at the Paradyme show in 2 weeks. Finally a show within 20 minutes of my house! (Take that Bing! LOL!)

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a lot of fun yesturday. Got to hang out, listen to so many cars and lost some weight in the hot cars. Weather was beautiful for showing. See you guys in two weeks. Car did very well for having a little over a week to break in speaker, tune and rebuild front stage. Mike congrants on the wins. I guess there is no way now vince, scott and mike I will never score higher then them. O well I guess my little steet car will jut hang around.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, it was well worth the drive. I had a blast meeting everyone (Jim, Bing, Aubrey, Zach, and so many more) and getting to listen to their rides, I appreciated the tuning help Jim, and I am going to work on the RTA and eq adjustments for my next show which is the 23rd in Sand Diego.

Overall, it was a great experience for my first ever event, and I'm glad I could make it out. 

Hope to see you all again real soon!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn...i wish i could of made it...but at he last minute i had to go work Saturday morning

i would of loved to meet up with fellow diy members


----------

